# New to Cats



## Raddog (Oct 8, 2021)

I am new to cats for pets. Have had dogs but am older now and enough physical issues to preclude another dog. Recently. About 3 months ago, I adopted a cat about 10 years old, male neutered and declawed, he was originally a “barn” cat”. We are adapting well to each other and I’m wondering if he should have companionship of like kind. I have the opportunity to adopt about a 6-month-old male, also a “barn cat”. He is not very dominant or aggressive, to the point the owner said he probably won’t make it well on “his own” but may make a good inside pet.
Would a second cat be a good idea.
I’d appreciate any thoughts, concerns, advise. If I went ahead I would neuter the “new” cat.
Would he share the litter box?, need separate food/water bowls? Etc………..


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I definitely wouldn't adopt a 6-month old kitten in your situation. You have a 10-year old cat - and really, it's great that you adopted an older cat. I can tell you from experience that kittens are hard. They're adorable, but they need to learn boundaries and being a barn cat, your little guy will need a lot of attention and training. You'll need to put everything breakable away or out of reach. My twins climbed my curtains, bit through the plastic blinds, bit ME, counter-surfed, etc. All of these things were correctable but they also had each other to play with, wrestle with, and expend their neverending energy with. You should only adopt another cat if YOU want another cat, because there's no guarantee he'll get along with your older cat. It sounds like you have the perfect situation right now and I wouldn't risk it. Single cats do fine, and most of them love having their owners all to themselves. 

To answer your other questions, you should have two litterboxes to start out with. I know people say you should have one for each cat, plus an extra one. Ridiculous in my case. I had four cats and one litterbox for a long time - nobody used the second one. They should have their own food bowl, but share the water bowl. Of course you'll have to do a slow introduction, so the kitten will probably have his own water bowl while being separated.

All of this is just my 2 cents, based on my experience. Your results may vary.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I second what Marie says. Stick with the cat you have, and focus your energy on building the best bond with him. You and he will find a peaceful life, which would not be the case if you bring in a kitten!


----------



## Raddog (Oct 8, 2021)

Marie & Mosie
Thank you fast responses, I'd not have thought some of those issues.
I think, maybe, this board may become addictive
Mike


----------



## Raddog (Oct 8, 2021)

Mosie, if that is your black& white cat in your "side bar", it could pass for my Moe.
M


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Raddog said:


> Mosie, if that is your black& white cat in your "side bar", it could pass for my Moe.
> M


Yep, that's my cat. I thought the markings are a unusual, so am surprised yours looks like mine....maybe I am wrong and it's not that unusual. I'd love to see a photo.


----------



## Raddog (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm not good at IT, or would do a pic. Moe is more white on face now that I look again at yours. White on nose and up between the eyes and throat.


----------

